# A red and a b&w in the same enclosure?



## Aranha (Jan 17, 2008)

Would they get along? And if they mated what would that result in? Been thinking about getting another tegu and it would be awesome to have a red and b&w ^^


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes they would get along, and I discourage "backyard breeding" IMO just keep them as pets and enjoy them that way.


----------



## Aranha (Jan 17, 2008)

backyard breeding? How big enclosure would i need for 2 adults?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 17, 2008)

"Backyard Breeding" is a slanderous term used to describe people who have no idea what they are doing, and hatch eggs without somewhere for them to go. Even if that's not what he meant, that's what the term means, and I find it fairly offensive. 

Anyway, they should get along fine, but you have to keep an eye on them for the first couple of hours to make sure everything goes alright. I recently introduced my male B&W to my female Red and they get along fantastically.






Look at <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=793">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=793</a><!-- m --> to see my two getting along and sharing their basking stump. I plan on breeding the two. Their offspring are a crapshoot, but come out very cool sometimes. Black with white dots, tinged with red, sometimes different. 

The reason people use terms like "backyard breeding" as an insult is because many inexperienced owners have babies and have no idea what to do with them. They hatchlings have no homes to go to, and something bad ends up happening to them. You just need to be prepared for their sale, because it is unlikely that you are going to be able to keep all of the hatchlings.


----------



## Aranha (Jan 17, 2008)

Hehe i didnt take any offence at all from the "backyard breeding" thing. I fully understand him since this is my first tegu.

To sell tegus in sweden is like selling sportcars for a dollar! Especially crossbreeds. A normal b&w tegu sells for aprox 500-600 dollars. So i would probably have no problem getting rid of em. And i would offcourse get a incubator and all necessary tools if it would actually happen.

A mate of mine recommended to put the new tegu in a smaller encloser inside the large enclosure for alittle while so they can get a whim of eachother.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

You can take steps to ensure you have the same sex and thus no breeding; if that is a concern. Also, if eggs are laid you do not have to hatch them out. "Backyard Breeding" :bs2 makes no difference in the matter.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 17, 2008)

i have a 3 of mine together and they are full grown in a 6'x3'x3'. 2 red and one black N White. they are bask together and sleep together.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 17, 2008)

I love hybrids!

sorry I just wanted to throw that out there.lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 17, 2008)

What in the world are we talking about, mine breed in the "backyard" every year. :rofl


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 17, 2008)

Lexi.... 3 in a 6'x3'x3'? You got to be kidding me...


----------



## Lexi (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah and they are fine in it. want pics?


----------



## Lexi (Jan 17, 2008)

That gold thing isnt in there anymore.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 17, 2008)

its more then large enough to fit 3 adults. but it is only their winter enclosure. for their room is to cold in the winter for them.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Just for the record I plan on doing some "Livingroom Breeding" 

LOL :moon2


----------



## Lexi (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah im gonna do "bedroom Breeding" haha


----------



## aj12790 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a red/black/white cross male and a red female and they are doing fine together.You just have to keep an eye on them.My cage is 8x3x3 so if they need bigger I'll just build it.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 17, 2008)

A 6'x3' ground dimension for 3 tegus. Thats 6 square feet per tegu.

So guys, I guess its perfectly fine to house 1 tegu in a 3'x2'


----------



## Lexi (Jan 17, 2008)

First off they go in there in the winter. all they do in the winter is freakin sleep. do you really need a huge cage just so they can sleep? WTF why is everyone on here today trying to piss me the f*ck off.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine do not have anything that large to sleep in. I use large rubbermade tubs 2ft underground.


----------



## Aranha (Jan 17, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Just for the record I plan on doing some "Livingroom Breeding"
> 
> LOL :moon2



Oooh ill take sum of that livingroom breeding please!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 17, 2008)

Lexi said:


> First off they go in there in the winter. all they do in the winter is freakin sleep. do you really need a huge cage just so they can sleep? WTF why is everyone on here today trying to piss me the f*ck off.



All I read was that you keep 3 in a 6'x3'x3'....

From the pictures you took, they must be sleep walking...

And, lighten up and watch your language. It wasn't my choice to house them in such a small enclosure


----------



## Lexi (Jan 17, 2008)

oh man you are pushing my buttons mike. maybe if you opend your eyes alittle and looked at the other post i wrote you wouldnt be a harassing me.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 18, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> "Backyard Breeding" is a slanderous term used to describe people who have no idea what they are doing, and hatch eggs without somewhere for them to go. Even if that's not what he meant, that's what the term means, and I find it fairly offensive.
> 
> Anyway, they should get along fine, but you have to keep an eye on them for the first couple of hours to make sure everything goes alright. I recently introduced my male B&W to my female Red and they get along fantastically.
> 
> ...



you realize theyre different subspecies?
breeding two subsepcies results in a hybrid tegu that lost its own
unique genes.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 18, 2008)

Lexi said:


> oh man you are pushing my buttons mike. maybe if you opend your eyes alittle and looked at the other post i wrote you wouldnt be a harassing me.



People around here arent out to get you, calm down.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 18, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > "Backyard Breeding" is a slanderous term used to describe people who have no idea what they are doing, and hatch eggs without somewhere for them to go. Even if that's not what he meant, that's what the term means, and I find it fairly offensive.
> ...




Lol. Of course. I don't plan on breeding the kids, and Apollo won't shoot all of his DNA through his load. Hybrids are beautiful, and I think they are very cool. I think people should spend some time and effort crossing tegus to see what they come up with. It's not doing them any harm, and I'm sure Apollo doesn't mind the romp, just because Venus is red. I don't think racism exists in the wild lol, so I won't let it exist in my garage.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 18, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> snakehandler said:
> 
> 
> > ApriliaRufo said:
> ...



i live in holland, here race is not a big issue. but anyway, humans dont differ much no maater what colour. but subspecies do differ,
so the comparison between dogs and cats or humans isnt valid.
personally i dont agree with breeding hybrids wheter snakes or llizards or monitors. you know its not just the colour that makes the difference. but yeah americans seem to think different about these things.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 18, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > snakehandler said:
> ...



Well, Being American and all I can tell you not all of them think different about this particular subject.
IMO Hybrids are crap. Doesnt matter snake or lizard.
People who enjoy hybrids or Man made super inbred morphs dont seem to be able to just enjoy an animal for what has become through evolution. Flavi x Argus monitors, The leo and corn snake morph trade, Cyclura hybrids, lampropeltis x pantherophis crosses.
It's all crap. What's wrong with the way nature built the animal?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 18, 2008)

Because its a choice that no one can stop.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobby: lol reading this through i was gunna say the same thing about your facility (which is a mere dream to us)

as for backyard breeding, usually breeders do some research b4 attempting to breed because they will have to figure out how to start, no? well some info is better than no info. not trying to creat argument, just stating a fact


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 21, 2008)

livingroom breeding, bedroom breeding, and backyard breeding
sounds like a adult movie,
anyways, i enjoy threads like this, a little arguement, great pics, and talking about topics that i don't bother to read and making a stupid post like this


----------

